# how many have second grinders?



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Hola, so am coming to really think that to enjoy different coffees we're going to need a second grinder. Me and my wife like a mixture of flat whites and Americanos, we have been using hill and valley, gusto gold etc which are fab with milk, but with black coffee the likes of CC Cherry cherry is far nicer, sweet and fruity but add in milk and it's pretty tasteless.

I love the F83 grinder but I think there is to much retention to be single dosing and I'd be tasting two different coffees. In hind sight I wish I'd bought two cheaper grinders for dedicated purposes.

Anyone else discovered this later than they wished?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

You are seriously infected with the upgradevitus bug mate.

That was a massive factor in my decision to buy the hg1 to be honest. Pretty much zero retention ans micro step to easily swap between beans.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Not sure if that is the reason why however I know @MildredM has two (lovely) grinders


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

At each upgrade I kept the old grinder. I guess to be truthful I could sell all except two. I will keep the Mythos for espresso and the Santos for everything else (which at the moment is just cold brew, french press and drip).

Whilst a nice looking grinder is great if it is on display, a second grinder can live in the cupboard so if it is a bit tatty so what. I guess this shows I am a function over form type.

Maybe you could look out for a cheaper 2nd hand unit and see how you get on with it. The Santos 1 it top notch for single dosing and low retention in my book


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

igm45 said:


> You are seriously infected with the upgradevitus bug mate.


Hmmmm don't think I can agree with that statement buddy, I may have have started this thread on the the subject but I can't buy a second grinder unfortunately as I'm not made of money, just like many other coffee fans on here who buy equipment that they can afford in the sense their family budgets are not affected etc but it's still a real extravagance.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I use my Mazzer Major for everything, but also have a little Isomac conical in the cupboard for when I'm just making brewed and can load the hopper with beans. It's not brilliant but I can take it on holiday (..looks around to see if the missus is watching.. "Hello dear, er, how did this get in here?














)


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Deansie26 said:


> Hmmmm don't think I can agree with that statement buddy, I may have have started this thread on the the subject but I can't buy a second grinder unfortunately as I'm not made of money, just like many other coffee fans on here who buy equipment that they can afford in the sense their family budgets are not affected etc but it's still a real extravagance.


Fair enough,

No judgement was made, just noticed you recently got a new machine, grinder and tamping station.

Thought this might be first step to a second grinder. Loads of temptation though...


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I had to be very patient - it took me years to upgrade from the Mini M. Then when a new grinder came along it was like busses, two came along almost at once. It was a huge extravagance for us.

The E8 is the go-to grinder, when I want coffee and I want it now, sort of thing. Because of the nature of the HG-1 it makes it a different experience as much as anything.

I can't say we have a different bean for each drink even though we could. Maybe we will think differently one day and we will chop and change, I don't know.

If ever we decide to get a different grinder to the E8 then it would go. I can't imagine letting the HG-1 go ever.

Maybe get a s/h cheaper grinder to see how much you'd use it? You probably wouldn't lose much if you decided to sell it if you didn't use it/like it.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I have recently bought a Kinu M68, which I am so far enjoying. As there is no need for two grinders on my householders I don't have the space and as well being the sole drinker most of the time. I have cleaned and boxed the T64 as otherwise it would be out there just gathering dust. The rationale behind was the same as yours: Retention, single dosing and ability to change beans if I fancy (mainly between caffeinated and decaffinated).


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

grumpydaddy said:


> At each upgrade I kept the old grinder. I guess to be truthful I could sell all except two. I will keep the Mythos for espresso and the Santos for everything else (which at the moment is just cold brew, french press and drip).
> 
> Whilst a nice looking grinder is great if it is on display, a second grinder can live in the cupboard so if it is a bit tatty so what. I guess this shows I am a function over form type.
> 
> Maybe you could look out for a cheaper 2nd hand unit and see how you get on with it. The Santos 1 it top notch for single dosing and low retention in my book


Thanks for the feedback, I wish I had kept my gaggia mdf as it would have been a very adequate second grinder but it was kind of part of the deal in getting the new equipment. Am sure you know how these domestic deals are negotiated lol. Will be keeping my eye out for a bargain cupboard grinder.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Basically I own 6 grinders









I regularly use three, two of which are manual and capable of espresso grinding.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

"Hello dear, er, how did this get in here?














)

Lol you make that statement sound funny but in my experience it usually is not an enjoyable experience


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

I firmly believe you are a coffee shop in waiting Stanic so your hoard is not as bad as it sounds really


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

"Hello dear, er, how did this get in here?














)

Lol you make that statement sound funny but in my experience it usually is not an enjoyable experience









I know the feeling! To make matters worse my wife doesn't drink coffee so gets no benefit.

Even if I got a second grinder for free I think I would struggle to get it into the kitchen. I'm sure some recall my shed saga...


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

MildredM said:


> I had to be very patient - it took me years to upgrade from the Mini M. Then when a new grinder came along it was like busses, two came along almost at once. It was a huge extravagance for us.
> 
> The E8 is the go-to grinder, when I want coffee and I want it now, sort of thing. Because of the nature of the HG-1 it makes it a different experience as much as anything.
> 
> ...


Do you drink milky coffee and black coffee Mildred? I think it will take most people a long time to upgrade from a high end purchase, I imagine so anyway-I think your HG-1 is the ultimate companion grinder, I can't say second and it's not in second place so companion seems more fitting. Is what I hope to get one day. I'm 36 so I've a fair few big Birthday's ahead lol.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

igm45 said:


> Even if I got a second grinder for free I think I would struggle to get it into the kitchen. I'm sure some recall my shed saga...


Just so happened to get the Isomac for free as it came with my La Pavoni off Glumtree









It's not in the best of shape though as the internals are a hard plastic and broke. It's sort of glued together and is no good for espresso, but will do for brewed.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I have recently bought a Kinu M68, which I am so far enjoying. As there is no need for two grinders on my householders I don't have the space and as well being the sole drinker most of the time. I have cleaned and boxed the T64 as otherwise it would be out there just gathering dust. The rationale behind was the same as yours: Retention, single dosing and ability to change beans if I fancy (mainly between caffeinated and decaffinated).


Had to look it up, what a sweet second grinder to have.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Deansie26 said:


> Do you drink milky coffee and black coffee Mildred? I think it will take most people a long time to upgrade from a high end purchase, I imagine so anyway-I think your HG-1 is the ultimate companion grinder, I can't say second and it's not in second place so companion seems more fitting. Is what I hope to get one day. I'm 36 so I've a fair few big Birthday's ahead lol.


Flat white (and some are 'short' on the milk f/w's) here for both of us.

Yes! Oh to be young, lots of present to line up for all those birthdays


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Flat white (and some are 'short' on the milk f/w's) here for both of us.
> 
> Yes! Oh to be young, lots of present to line up for all those birthdays


Month today and I pick up my HG-1

Soooo excited!!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Multiple grinders are good! I remember having a Nino, Mythos, E 10 and Royal all at the same time which was a tad excessive! Obviously if you do brewed and espresso then you need no justification


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Stanic said:


> Basically I own 6 grinders
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I had only 6


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've managed to get it down to 3. (2 are hand grinders). I gave another 1 away on long term loan.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> I wish I had only 6


At least you're not into triple digits....are you?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Not unless he counts those in the workshop


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Deansie26 said:


> I firmly believe you are a coffee shop in waiting Stanic so your hoard is not as bad as it sounds really


lol I admit to it but let's not rush things







still a long way to go


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

One grinder to rule them all! I've seen other grinders claiming to be able to do brewed and espresso but EK43 with coffee burrs really nails both. Remortgage your home, sell a loved one or make some other sacrifices but everyday I use mine I grow less likely to sell it on in 6 months (as I had originally planned to so).

My Hausgrind and Preciso sit utterly unused.


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

I will want more grinders, I just know it.

Resistant will be futile


----------



## Cruz (Mar 26, 2017)

I use two grinders at the moment. The Mythos for regular espresso and the Kinu M68 as single doser for aeropress, filter and some espressos that I want to use in parallel.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Tend to use the R120 for all coffee types , like the EK this is what it is good at, only using the Mythos when wanting two beans on the go literally at same time (getting minimal use these days).

Take the Lido 3 with me when out and about which does workday / hotel pourover duty and does it very well (had a porlex tall before and this is a huge step up, Lido E was not out at the time)

John


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

As per sig, two at work (Royal & K3) and 1x at home (SJ).

Saves messing about when grinding for brewed.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I have two , a vario with steel burrs for filter at home , and a hausgrind for when we go away .


----------



## Split Shot (Sep 24, 2016)

3 for me. At home an E10 for espresso and a Feldgrind for brewed.

At work I have to make do with a Rhinoware for my FP.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I currently have a couple of grinders on the bench, the E92 and SG pro, but since getting the E92 and single dosing everything, no need for a decaf grinder any more. So SG pro is now only for brewed - and it does that quite well. Feldgrind goes with me everywhere and is brilliant. M80 in the loft - 4 months old. May sell it.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

i use 2, zenith 65e for regular and rocky for decaf


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

MSM said:


> As per sig, two at work (Royal & K3) and 1x at home (SJ).
> 
> Saves messing about when grinding for brewed.


thats what I'm finding now, I have the built in with the oracle but I'm going to get a wilfa for brewed.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Deansie26 said:


> Hola, so am coming to really think that to enjoy different coffees we're going to need a second grinder. Me and my wife like a mixture of flat whites and Americanos, we have been using hill and valley, gusto gold etc which are fab with milk, but with black coffee the likes of CC Cherry cherry is far nicer, sweet and fruity but add in milk and it's pretty tasteless.
> 
> I love the F83 grinder but I think there is to much retention to be single dosing and I'd be tasting two different coffees. In hind sight I wish I'd bought two cheaper grinders for dedicated purposes.
> 
> Anyone else discovered this later than they wished?


Have you given brewed a go? A good quality hand grinder is not expensive and will allow you to access as many coffees as you like. My espresso machine is many times more expensive than my kalita brewer, but if I had to choose one it would be the kalita


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

This was one of the problems I faced - I change beans often, I have to grind for Aeropress and Espresso. You either need two grinders, or one silly one. I opted for the silly option and thats what I use, but its worth noting I still have a Vario (pre-upgrade, not entirely sure what to do with) and a Hausground for when more portability is required.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

lake_m said:


> I currently have a couple of grinders on the bench, the E92 and SG pro, but since getting the E92 and single dosing everything, no need for a decaf grinder any more. So SG pro is now only for brewed - and it does that quite well. Feldgrind goes with me everywhere and is brilliant. M80 in the loft - 4 months old. May sell it.


The E92 looks to fit the home barista bill well, and a very nice back up grinder to have in your cupboard Lake.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

fluffles said:


> Have you given brewed a go? A good quality hand grinder is not expensive and will allow you to access as many coffees as you like. My espresso machine is many times more expensive than my kalita brewer, but if I had to choose one it would be the kalita


I've not as on yet, I do like brewed coffee, this is my sister's favourite so get it when visiting.

I'm not on the ball with brewed, does it not require more ground coffee than espresso? Not sure why I thought it did.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Deansie26 said:


> I'm not on the ball with brewed, does it not require more ground coffee than espresso? Not sure why I thought it did.


Normally 14g to 16g per mug, so only needs more coffee ground if making multiple mugs.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Yeah second grinder coming soon for me Deansie.

In my case so I can have one dedicated to caf beans and the other for decaf.

Don't want to be single dosing, too much faff especially with grind setting change


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Yeah second grinder coming soon for me Deansie.
> 
> In my case so I can have one dedicated to caf beans and the other for decaf.
> 
> Don't want to be single dosing, too much faff especially with grind setting change


E37 on the way??


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Getting closer - nothing ordered unfortunately ;-)


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

You had me all excited for a moment there.

Looks like an e8 may be coming available on the for sale forum too if you fancy that.

I'm no longer getting the e37 now the HG1 has been agreed. ?


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks MWJB, think that may be the better option for enjoying lighter roasts, for myself anyway.

I agree Kenny, to much faff single dosing. The Hg-1 and Ceado are magic, really envious of the Hg igm45.

I wonder what the collective cost of the grinder own on this thread are lol, must be a fortune.


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Yeah second grinder coming soon for me Deansie.
> 
> In my case so I can have one dedicated to caf beans and the other for decaf.
> 
> Don't want to be single dosing, too much faff especially with grind setting change


Funny, I was thinking I may end up with one for caf and other decaf. Oracles built in for decaf for my wife and separate caf for me! Who knows where it will go


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Deansie26 said:


> I agree Kenny, to much faff single dosing.


It is a bit more faff agreed.....but only a bit! (weighing the beans before chucking them in the grinder). Using the hopper is wasteful on the E92 because of the large retention, ...unless you're making a few coffees back-to-back for people, then you could stick the hopper on and use the dosing function no problem.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Well I'm just rubbish at selling on. I have an E92 on the bench; a Robur in a box in my cellar' and a Rocket Mini with SJ burrs that used to be on my boat but now travels with us, a Moka pot and Aeropress when we travel. I should really move the Robur on because the E92 fills the same 'large conical' space.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Obnic said:


> Well I'm just rubbish at selling on. I have an E92 on the bench; a Robur in a box in my cellar' and a Rocket Mini with SJ burrs that used to be on my boat but now travels with us, a Moka pot and Aeropress when we travel. I should really move the Robur on because the E92 fills the same 'large conical' space.


That's quite the collection. Why is the e92 preferred over the robur?


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Is that classed as retention lake? I thought retention was more what was sitting inside burr chamber if you like, not what was in hopper chute etc.

If I dosed 18g in then switched to a different bean for another 18g I'm sure I'd be getting tastes of the previous bean, that's reason I don't with the F83, I think it takes a few shots to properly flush the previous bean out.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

igm45 said:


> That's quite the collection. Why is the e92 preferred over the robur?


It's as good as the Robur in the cup but it can be properly modified for single dosing, plus it's about half the size.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Deansie26 said:


> Is that classed as retention lake? I thought retention was more what was sitting inside burr chamber if you like, not what was in hopper chute etc.
> 
> If I dosed 18g in then switched to a different bean for another 18g I'm sure I'd be getting tastes of the previous bean, that's reason I don't with the F83, I think it takes a few shots to properly flush the previous bean out.


Yeah it retains a lot in the burr chamber if using the hopper. So I would have to purge a huge amount to get to the fresh grinds before being able to use it. With single dosing I load and purge 4g or so of fresh beans initially (which removes old grinds), then load in 18.5g of beans and get 18g of fresh grinds out (after puffing the chamber for 30 seconds or so). Next time, same again..Benefit is very small retention, and you're not storing beans in the hopper.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

lake_m said:


> Yeah it retains a lot in the burr chamber if using the hopper. So I would have to purge a huge amount to get to the fresh grinds before being able to use it. With single dosing I load and purge 4g or so of fresh beans initially (which removes old grinds), then load in 18.5g of beans and get 18g of fresh grinds out (after puffing the chamber for 30 seconds or so). Next time, same again..Benefit is very small retention, and you're not storing beans in the hopper.


What's puffing? Blowing?

I can see how your dosing procedure works Lake and I bet your getting a really fresh brew with it.

I'll be honest Lake and I don't purge the grinder, silence..... lol,my reason is as me and my wife drink quite a lot of coffee purging frequently would be to costly/wasteful for us. Our first drink if the day with be a flat white and I don't even think I could tell the difference between what was the first or second drink.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

I've two. HG one allows me to chop and change beans each time ( which I do as I'm a bean tart - if no ones used it I'm having that term) and a porlex for pour over and holiday moka pots. If I had the cash and a wife who'd let me I'd get a method also as the HG one is a work out if used all the time ( can't knock the grind and the aesthetics though)


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Can I ask what a method is? I do like a moka pot myself bean tart lol.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Deansie26 said:


> What's puffing? Blowing?


 .









.Collapsible camera lens hood with lid instead of a hopper. You tap the top of the lid which creates small puffs of air which in turn push the grinds out of the chute until chamber is empty.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Deansie26 said:


> Can I ask what a method is? I do like a moka pot myself bean tart lol.


Yep. It's a bloody auto correct !! Should have said mythos! Lol


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Mazzer Royal for espresso / Americano

Hausgrind for Aeropress / Chemex

Feldgrind for out n about in the van

i really want a Mythos and will get one eventually, but after seeing no interest on the Royal in the For Sale section no idea what I'll do with mine. It might become a decaf grinder - but I never drink decaf......


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Finders Coke and go in fashion. If you can't get a good deal on it hold on to it. Just like I'm doing with my 90s clothes, give it 5 years and it will be retro chic with a premium to match.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Lefteye said:


> Finders Coke and go in fashion.


 You need to sort that auto-correct out. Could have been a lot worse though...







..!!


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

C'mon you lot, I'm tryin' to follow this threaded


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

lake_m said:


> You need to sort that auto-correct out. Could have been a lot worse though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 this is true. I'll try again. Grinders come and go.

At at least this increases my post count. Watch out @MildredM


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Wes78 said:


> C'mon you lot, I'm tryin' to follow this threaded


 it strikes again!!


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

lake_m said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha I bet you had a right laugh when you read my reply. I've never seen that lake, do you have any videos posted on it or even photos? I'd appreciate seeing it, in case it would work for me.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

grumpydaddy said:


> At each upgrade I kept the old grinder. I guess to be truthful I could sell all except two. I will keep the Mythos for espresso and the Santos for everything else (which at the moment is just cold brew, french press and drip).
> 
> Whilst a nice looking grinder is great if it is on display, a second grinder can live in the cupboard so if it is a bit tatty so what. I guess this shows I am a function over form type.
> 
> Maybe you could look out for a cheaper 2nd hand unit and see how you get on with it. The Santos 1 it top notch for single dosing and low retention in my book


Had to look up the Santos 1, really smart looking grinder. Looks like a smaller more kitchen friendly Ek43. Do you have the Santos 1 yourself?


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Where did you buy your kinu m68 medium roast? Can't see any for sale, probably bloody obvious but not no coming up on Google.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Deansie26 said:


> Had to look up the Santos 1, really smart looking grinder. Looks like a smaller more kitchen friendly Ek43. Do you have the Santos 1 yourself?


Yes I still have it. It is old but I put new burrs in it, supposedly made by Ditting, and would have stuck with it but for the fact I saw a Mythos..... The vertical path of the 01 is conducive to very little retention and adding a jam funnel in place of the hopper makes it more friendly still. That said, all of my coffee gear lives in the workroom so it does not need to pass any swimbo tests


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

The Mythos, decent upgrade lol. As mine live on the breakfast bar they do have to pass stringent texting my my better half. Are you very happy with the Mythos and have you had it long? I seen coffee Omega are doing a deal on it at the minute.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Mythos is a great daily, bread and butter kind of grinder that just does what it should in that I get fluffy clump free coffee (added the clump crusher). The consistency of shot weights is great too. but I guess it makes me lazy because I am nor really a fan of the adjustment knob position. I might play with some mod ideas on that when I get a chance.

I think I have had this 12-18 months. I bought for


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Deansie26 said:


> Ha ha I bet you had a right laugh when you read my reply. I've never seen that lake, do you have any videos posted on it or even photos? I'd appreciate seeing it, in case it would work for me.


Heres the bees b......s of camera lens hoods, you could just use the lens hood and wack it with the palm of your hand but nowhere near as smart

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=34843


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Only two. Macap MXD for myself, setup for single dosing of espresso, and I retained the Mignon which swmbadoured now uses for her moka brews.


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

If we make coffee with two different methods then I can understand why we might want one grinder for espresso and another for cafetiere, filter etc. Personally I'm lazy and just put my ceado to its coarsest setting for cafetiere then back to my espresso setting.

If we're talking of two grinders for espresso because of two different beans then two grinders shouldn't be necessary unless the family struggle with it or we want two different beans on the go simultaneously.

If struggle is the issue with wasted shots then my answer to that was to produce a grind table of starting point for different beans so that I could dial in any bean within a couple of shots.


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

PaulL said:


> If we make coffee with two different methods then I can understand why we might want one grinder for espresso and another for cafetiere, filter etc. Personally I'm lazy and just put my ceado to its coarsest setting for cafetiere then back to my espresso setting.
> 
> If we're talking of two grinders for espresso because of two different beans then two grinders shouldn't be necessary unless the family struggle with it or we want two different beans on the go simultaneously.
> 
> If struggle is the issue with wasted shots then my answer to that was to produce a grind table of starting point for different beans so that I could dial in any bean within a couple of shots.


thats how I see it at the moment, one for espresso and one for brewed. Or did I say 2 for espresso?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Deansie26 said:


> Ha ha I bet you had a right laugh when you read my reply. I've never seen that lake, do you have any videos posted on it or even photos? I'd appreciate seeing it, in case it would work for me.


Probably best to read DaveC review. He explains it better than I can.

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/CeadoCoffeeGrinderReviewv1.5.pdf


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Deansie26 said:


> Where did you buy your kinu m68 medium roast? Can't see any for sale, probably bloody obvious but not no coming up on Google.


you can send them an email (address here) of contact them via facebook


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

PaulL said:


> If struggle is the issue with wasted shots then my answer to that was to produce a grind table of starting point for different beans so that I could dial in any bean within a couple of shots.


We do like more robust beans for milky drinks and lighter blends for black, wasting several shots of coffee daily is not for me Paul, I know it doesn't sound much but week in week out that is a lot of waste and money, I wish I could be a bean tart (trademarked by another member lol) but I try to waste as little as possibly. I was experimenting with the grind last week and I must have wasted half a bag of gusto gold lol, by the time the retention to followed though I was all over the place


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

An HG1, a Hausgrind, a Comandante C-40, a Porlex Mini, a Hario Mini Mill Slim, the grinder in the Cafflano Klassic, and an old French grinder with a drawer for the grinds.


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

Wow, I'm stunned at that level of wastage Deansie. I realise that some people have legitimate need of two grinders but if it's solely due to wastage then knowing grind setting and basket fill (if it's a timed fill) should reduce that down to a purge or one wasted shot to adjust. A little more for an unknown bean or blend but I would be surprised if the long-termers waste much when changing beans.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

PaulL said:


> Wow, I'm stunned at that level of wastage Deansie. I realise that some people have legitimate need of two grinders but if it's solely due to wastage then knowing grind setting and basket fill (if it's a timed fill) should reduce that down to a purge or one wasted shot to adjust. A little more for an unknown bean or blend but I would be surprised if the long-termers waste much when changing beans.


 Paul I don't think you read me right above, that half a bag was me experimenting with the grinder,not merely changing beans where adjust is minimal if needed at all, half a bag would be a bit ridiculous







It's the shot or two that is purged to change beans that is the wastage I would rather prevent.[/QUOTE]


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

I use 3 units SM92, Mazzer Mini E, Gaggia MDF

BR


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I use the Mythos 1 for espresso and hausgrind for pourover. Also have a hausgrind at our place in Bulgaria - saves a bit of luggage there and back and gives me space for an extra bag of beans in the case.

Don't think Id get away with having two electric grinders in the kitchen


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Mignon for 'so & currently running the MDF for syphon until I find something more suitable to replace it.

Also have the grinder on the pharos but that's in storage at the minute.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I have a super jolly for espresso and a pink thing for pourover. They aren't together in the kitchen. I think the SJ is affronted that I allow the other houseroom!


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

I think I'll probably hang on to my SJ when the Niche arrives - and become a two-grinder person. I can't see that it would be worth selling, or if there'd be too many buyers to go round. I'm sure there'll be lots of comparing grinders going on when the Niches hit the doormats.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Ok, " My name is John and I'm a grinder holic" (others have more...)

(3 in the kitchen full time: R120, K10PB with doser+hopper removed, Mythos plus Lido3 when not out and about)

R120 mostly used for single dosing light bean espresso and pourovers etc, K10 for espresso, Mythos when want more than 1 bean on the go in bigger quantities or can't be ar**d to walk over other side of Coffee room (past kitchen corner). Lido3 is the away-day grinder.

John


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Wow forgot my E Mignon so 4.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Blimey some of you lot are grinder-tastic (I'm not sure if that doesn't mean something else entirely to the internet- savvy millennial crowd oops!)

At one point I had:

Ceado E37s (espresso)

Eureka 65E (packed and awaiting sale)

Aergrind (for Aeropress and cold brew)

- but only 1 electric and 1 manual actually in use at the same time. I was tempted to run the 65E for decaf or a second option but I totally don't have the space.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

I've got my a ceado e37s as my main espresso grinder, however I've held onto my first grinder - the sage sgp - for filter and decaf. I also have a feld2 which lives at work. I have to admit though, I've considered getting another grinder like the SJ for decaf espresso.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hmmm - thinking about it - a Major, two Royals and Jolly - that sounds like the start of a future tabloid headline


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I think I will keep quiet!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> I think I will keep quiet!


I'm guessing it's close to 3 figures!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> I think I will keep quiet!


You are the "some have more" I was thinking of









John


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

The buying has been going faster than the selling in my case. Started with a Mini, and that went. Got a SJ, then a second SJ. Fitted new burrs to both and took a breather.

Then some smart Alec here (Jim, I think) sowed the idea in my brain that a Major wasn't much bigger than a SJ, so I got a Major and then a second one 'cos it was a bargain (?? how does my head work, I wonder at times..). So now I have 2 Majors, and 2 perfectly working SJs for sale.

I'll keep the Majors, to make it Major Major in homage to Catch 22 (still 2 to go there....). So now, as Henry II of England might have said "will no-one rid me of this troublesome pair of SJs?"


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I had a simple espresso machine years and years ago, broke no longer available so used other methods. Even then when the term fresh roasted wasn't around and sometimes beans were bought in small sacks at markets different beans had different tastes so when I bought a Barista Express I had the distinct feeling that I'd want 2 grinders especially as using the BE meant an increase in sophistication. I expected to need more variation bean to bean in just how they were brewed.







It's worse than I thought.








Currently I'm down to one and itching to buy another. Worrying as I seem to be pretty good at buying ones that for one reason or another aren't suitable so 2 may become 2 I do use and one that I might at some point meaning i should then sell one or the other.








Those beans in sacks - often better to buy preground.

John

-


----------

